
Facebook Gives Harman His Name Back, Apologizes - icey
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/23/facebook-gives-harman-his-name-back-apologizes/
======
bugs
Taking away his vanity url was, or should have been, a deliberate action.

I cannot believe that there would be enough trademark complaints that someone
doesn't check the persons name before taking away a vanity url and sending
such a message.

And if techcrunch had not gotten involved I cannot see them giving the same
response to any person.

~~~
jacquesm
Props to them for responding this quickly though.

Also, the apology actually sounds sincere.

(follow up on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1071623>)

It's amazing what a little media attention to your support issues will do.

We should institutionalize that somehow. Like the public wall of shame of old,
a vetting board decides if your issue gets pushed down the pipeline and all
the news outlets subscribe to it.

That could create some serious consumer power.

~~~
barrkel
Institutionalizing this kind of attention would normalize it. It would remove
its extra-ordinary nature, its very newsworthiness, thus diluting the effect.

~~~
jacquesm
I think that depends on how you bring it.

If you were to bundle the facebook complaints, the google complaints and so on
then by virtue of the cumulative effect it would be newsworthy again.

But you're right that 'making it normal' would detract from the
newsworthiness, so you'd have to combat that by sheer volume.

------
jfarmer
From personal experience I'll say this: nothing makes Facebook move faster
than bad press (or the threat of bad press).

~~~
freetard
Not only Facebook, every corporations.

------
TallGuyShort
Wow - anyone see the number next to his inbox in the screenshot? 2863
messages!

